# SOLARIS SUR MAC OS X???



## CarmodY (1 Février 2003)

Salut 

Je suis un total newbie sur UNIX et je vais bientot devoir travailler dessus. (boulot oblige)

Le seul truc que je sais c'est qu'ils sont sur SOLARIS.

1ere question: C'est quoi SOLARIS??? J'ai pas encore acheté UNIX pour les nuls;-)

2eme question: Ca existe sur Mac os X???

3eme question: Si oui ou puis je trouver une version compatible Mac??

Merci d'avance aux unixiens qui prendront le temp de me répondre


----------



## Einbert (2 Février 2003)

Salut,
Alors Solaris est un OS comme Mac OS X et est l'OS qui tourne principalement sur les stations Sun. Tu ne pourras donc pas installer Solaris sur ta machine, comme c'est le cas par exemple pour Linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . En tous cas, avec Solaris, tu vas tomber très abruptement dans Unix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

J'espère que ça répond à tes questions.

++


----------



## CarmodY (2 Février 2003)

Merci pour ta réponse

J'attendrai ma mutation pour découvrir le monde merveilleux et enchanteur de l'unix


----------



## iManu (3 Février 2003)

Bon, faut pas paniquer...
Solaris = systeme des stations Sun.
Il existe une version pour pentium, mais pas pour PowerPC...
Il y a une interface graphique, qui peut être CDE (c'est à dire 'relativement' standard), même si elle ne marche pas à 100 % il y a des bugs) et qu'elle ne suporte pas la comparaison avec ce à quoi on est habitué sur Mac...
Par défaut, le shell est ksh je crois, ce qui fait une différence avec notre shell par défaut (tcsh). Mais encore une fois, c'est par défaut, donc tu peux sans doute changer.
Il existe des bouquins d'aide pour Solaris.
Je suis sur aussi qu'il y a des forums ou des mail-lists.
Par contre, le niveau de l'utilisateur de base doit être assez élevé, et les forums sont peut-être moins causants/réactifs que les forums Mac OsX - dans lesquels il y a une forte densité de débutants à aider et où les 'Maîtres' sont plus tolérants...

Je crois que si t'as un pb, poses ta question aussi ici, car tu risques de trouver des Mac users qui sont aussi utilisateurs Sun, et qui comprendront mieux ton problème...

Pis c'est sur que tu vas rentrer à pieds joints dans unix, mais bon, on survit... parfois...


----------



## CarmodY (3 Février 2003)

Juste un message pour remercier les unixiens qui ont pris le temps de me répondre.

Je sens que cette communauté va me plaire même si il va me falloir pleurer pendant au moins 1 an pour appréhender UNIX et SOLARIS. J'ai déjà préparé les stocks de mouchoirs;-)))

Merci


----------



## iManu (3 Février 2003)

So - So -Solaris Solidarité !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste en passant, une phrase (anonyme) trouvée sur MacGé il n'y a pas longtemps:
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Il y a deux choses essentielles issues de Berkeley: unix et le LSD...
Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est une coïncidence... 

[/QUOTE] 

Bref, si l'objectif c'est de devenir une bête d'unix, un an ça va être court...


----------



## Einbert (8 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iManu:</font><hr /> * 
Bref, si l'objectif c'est de devenir une bête d'unix, un an ça va être court...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans ce cas, mieux vaut commencer par Minix , qui lui est un petit Unix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par ailleurs, tu as aussi KDE sur les Sun en général (en tous cas, chez nous il est installé) et pour le shell par défaut, ça sera certainement csh, dont très proche de tcsh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------

